# Scours after Worming



## SarahFair (Apr 13, 2010)

I was suspecting worms in one of my goats (the one that just kidded) and pulled her eyelids yesterday. Pale pink. Shes had ploppy poops on and off since a few days before kidding (a couple weeks ago) as well
Everyone elses is normal, but I went ahead and wormed everyone with Ivesco yesterday and this morning everyone else is fine except her

EXPLOSIVE diarrhea. Like I have never seen before. 
Its covered her backside
Its a dark green and smells like poop smells

They are on browse only as well

Shes up running around, eating, drinking, acting normal...
Just bleh! YUCK!



Is it a side effect from worming?
I dont really know what to do with the kid


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

If she is still nursing kids..try to keep the udder clean but keep babies with her...
C D antitoxin is needed, 
Pepto will help dry her bum and sooth her tummy..
1/2-1 teaspoon baking soda in enough water to drench
No grain until she berries up

Green runs if usually dietary...is there a chance she got into grain? wet graze or fresh green graze can also cause this...
its good to feel hay 30-40 minutes before setting out to graze to set the rumen up..
make up some electolytes to be sure she stays hydrated

Homemade Electrolytes

A half gallon of hot water
2-6 Tablespoons of Unsulphured Blackstrap Molasses
1-2 Tablespoons of Either Sea Salt, Epsom Salt, Baking Soda or Table Salt.
1 cup of Apple Cider Vinegar


Mix well and drench or let them drink it. Most of mine love this stuff unlike the electrolytes you buy..


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

It is possible it is her body rapidly flushing out parasites. I would give her probios and have her poop fecal tested, to be sure she doesn't have a worm overload. I had some green (dietary) runs this year, they cleared with probios and a crushed up human B-complex pill mixed with molasses.


----------



## SarahFair (Apr 13, 2010)

Thanks for the tips!

The wormer I fed was grain form, but other than that I do not have any in the property. 
We've had so much rain this summer I haven't had to hay feed since February and they have been on browse only since then. 
It's rained so much this month alone they probably won't be able to catch up with the new growth.



Ill keep an eye on her and if doesn't clear up in a few days ill come asking again


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I would grab some Valbazen (1 cc per 10#)and re worm her..pellets dont work as well because we cannot be sure each are getting what they need..

I would also do the things I listed before. She has a huge demand on her body nursing kiddos so we need to get her dry and well


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

reworm as mentioned above and give lots of probios. Make sure she is staying hydrated since she is nursing. can drench with homemade electrolytes, or homemade magic drench to give her energy if she gets weaker and stops eating.


----------

